# Pentium 4 mit 2,4 GHz zeigt nur 1,8 GHz an



## Hans Peter Höfler (28. Februar 2004)

Hab meinen PC vor eineinhalb Jahren gekauft. Nach einem halben Jahr hat er beim Hochfahren nur noch 1,8 GHz angezeigt obwohl ich eigentlich nen Pentium 4 mit 2,4 GHz Taktfrequenz habe.
Kann der PC selbstständig die Taktfrequenz manipulieren oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?
Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich tun soll!


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Du musst als erstes in erfahrung bringen, welchen Frontsidebus dein Prozessor hat, das sollte im Internet allderings kein Problem darstellen.

Dann schaltest du den Computer ein und drückst bevor er Windows lädt die ENTF Taste.

Du kommst dann ins BIOS. Dort musst du vorsichtig umgehen, d.h. nur Sachen verstellen, die du verstellen willst. Du musst eine Einstellung finden, bei der Frontsidebus steht und stellst nebenbei die richtige Frequenz für deinen CPU ein. Dann suchst du im BIOS den Menüpunkt EXIT & SAVE und wählst diesen aus.

Dann sollte dein Rechner neu starten.

Wenn der Wert, der bei Frontsidebus im BIOS eingetragen ist, falsch ist, hast du Glück gehabt, wenn der richtige Wert bereits drinnen steht, hast du Pech gehabt, dann liegts an was anderem.


----------



## Hans Peter Höfler (29. Februar 2004)

Also hab jetzt im Internet nachgeschaut - mein Pentium 4 2,4 GHz sollte einen 533 MHz Frontsidebus haben.
Was ist eigentlich ein Frontsidebus?
Hab dann mal im Bios Frontsidebus gesucht - hab aber nur folgende Einstellungen gefunden:

CPU/DRAM Speed         100/100 MHz
CPU Core Voltage          1,488 V
CPU Ratio                        Locked
CPU Frequency              100 MHz                 ->  soll ich hier 533 einstellen?
DRAM Frequency           100 MHz


----------



## tuxracer (29. Februar 2004)

Wenn Dein P4 wie ich vermute einer ohne HT und FSB533 ist, dann ja stell da auf 533 und es passt.

Zudem vermute ich aber, es könnte sein, das Deine BIOS Battterie leer ist, weil dann geht alles im BIOS, was verändert werden kann auf Standartwerte zurück.

Und das mit den Werten Stimmt sicher

rechnen wir mal schnell

2400 / 533 * 400 = 1801.125

das heisst dass DeinProzessor mit 533  laufen müsste, aber nur mit 400 läuft.

was zu beweisen war.


----------



## server (29. Februar 2004)

Also, wenn du das umstellst und nachher deinen Rechner aus und wie ein schaltest und es steht wieder 100 dort, dann ist die Batterie leer. Gehäuse öffnen, Batterie ausbauen und zum nächsten Elektroladen eine neue besorgen.


----------



## Hans Peter Höfler (1. März 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe mein PC läuft jetzt wieder mit 2,4 GHz.  

Würd nur noch gerne wissen ob sich mein PC vieleicht auch durch mangelnde Kühlung heruntergeregelt haben könnte. 
Schon jetzt, Danke!


----------



## server (2. März 2004)

Es wäre möglich, aber wenn du nichts im BIOS verstellt hast, sollte er an und für sich nicht zu heiß werden....
Es könnte auch sein, dass er mal ohne Strom war, was manchen Rechnern (z.B. meinem) nicht gefällt, weil sie dann div. Einstellungen aus dem BIOS vergessen.....


----------

